# Malaysian discus farm visits



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This a cool thread that was posted by a member on simply . I think all the discus keepers on this site would enjoy all the wonderful pictures .

MG Discus Farm Malaysia

Chai Discus Malaysia

Integrated Aquatics Malaysia Farm


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. There are some really nice discus shown on the last link.


----------

